# Best pre/pro under $2000 ( not avr )



## Krelldog (Oct 12, 2009)

With a max budget of $2000, what would be the best replacement/upgrade for my Anthem MRX-300. ( The anthem sounds fine as is, hooked up to my 5 channel Wyred 4 Sound MMC amplifier.) I use the system for mostly blu's. 

Would it be worthwhile to do the upgrade, or just hold on to the Anthem for now? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Krelldog said:


> With a max budget of $2000, what would be the best replacement/upgrade for my Anthem MRX-300. ( The anthem sounds fine as is, hooked up to my 5 channel Wyred 4 Sound MMC amplifier.) I use the system for mostly blu's.
> 
> Would it be worthwhile to do the upgrade, or just hold on to the Anthem for now?
> 
> Thanks guys!


What features do you need/want? Is sound quality the primary consideration?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Of this year's models, I'd recommend the Marantz AV7702: Audyssey XT32 and Dolby Atmos. List is $1999, but it's available for less if you call an authorized dealer on the phone and ask for a quote. It's in very short supply, though, since it only just started shipping.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

From all accounts the Emotiva XMC-1 is the pre-pro to get.
My understanding is the Dirac Live is even better than XT32


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you want Dolby Atmos... If so the Marantz 7702.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> From all accounts the Emotiva XMC-1 is the pre-pro to get.
> My understanding is the Dirac Live is even better than XT32


That's my understanding, too, if you get the full version of Dirac. Unfortunately, it still isn't available for the XMC-1, although they're finally posting screenshots of the GUI.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

XMC-1 for the money it can't be beat!! I have one and it has pure sound and all the features I will ever need.
I hope DIRAC will do what I have read it can?? Just be ready to live on Emotiva time as they miss a deadline every once in a while . They are doing a great job on bug fixes and adding features all the time!!!


----------



## Krelldog (Oct 12, 2009)

totalcomfort said:


> XMC-1 for the money it can't be beat!! I have one and it has pure sound and all the features I will ever need.
> I hope DIRAC will do what I have read it can?? Just be ready to live on Emotiva time as they miss a deadline every once in a while . They are doing a great job on bug fixes and adding features all the time!!!



Thank all you guys for the advice, much appreciated! It looks like the XMC-1 is currently on the top of my list...

_( No interest in Atmos at this time )_


----------

